# My first comp is in the books...



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

I achieved my goal of beating at least one team.  In fact, I beat 25 of them.  6th place, nice ribbon, and a two days stay at the fabulous ocean front Sea Mist Resort in Myrtle Beach (where I live, by the way).

I'd like to thank the Academy.  


Also I'd like to thank Jack W. who came by Friday night and gave me some excellent advice.  No way I'm in the top 20 without that advice.


I'm rather shocked, and you will be too when I post the pics...there were some big rigs there, and lots of tables full of trophies.  

The WSM has spoken.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 23, 2005)

Just another notch on the belt for the WSM...Great Job Jim!!!


----------



## Griff (Apr 23, 2005)

Good job, Cap'n.  Can't wait for the pics.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2005)

I knew you would do it Capt! Congratulations, I can't wait to see the pictures. Now when I go to my first comp; I'm coming to you for advise!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

Cappy, couldn't have happened to a better person!  Congratulations buddy!  Can you please Fed-Ex all of us samples of the excellent Q please??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]

These guys looked great!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

This is the other half of their site...







[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

This team had a cool looking set up.







[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

Check out the trophies on these guys..


[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

[/img]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2005)

Yeah Capt. like Adrian said, great pics, but where is your team? That new camera is working well for you.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

[/url]
[/img]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [/url]
> [/img]



So Larry made it down to help you, huh?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

ok, so I showed you all that so I could show you this....

I was a one man team.

and my set up looked like the Beverly Hill Billy's....

[/img]





Note the rust and pollen on the big cooker...I didn't even wash it.
Note the yellow stains in the EZ up.   After careful consideration,
I decided not to enter the best site contest!    :-)   

  So despite having a one person team and going against all odds, I outscored 25 teams......


   I suppose stranger things have happened.....well maybe not! :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey Capt. Yours was one of the better looking sites in my eyes! Great job buddy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":252xw28p]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Larry made it down to help you, huh?[/quote:252xw28p] :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":nx3u8kg0]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Larry made it down to help you, huh?[/quote:nx3u8kg0]

If I'd made it down to help Cappy he wouldn't have done as good as he did!  Cappy, you've made this board proud!  Fantastic job and we are all very proud of ya!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2005)

I would have thought Greg and his BBQ4U would have sponsered the Capt; wouldn't you?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I would have thought Greg and his BBQ4U would have sponsered the Capt; wouldn't you?



No remember he does not profit from the board.  All products are sold at "cost"  :!:  8-[


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 23, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3eypl5ow]I would have thought Greg and his BBQ4U would have sponsered the Capt; wouldn't you?



No remember he does not profit from the board.  All products are sold at "cost"  :!:  8-[[/quote:3eypl5ow]

Well, at least some are sold at cost!! :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 23, 2005)

Way to go Cap'n! You kicked more ass than I prolly will on my first comp.  =D>


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Capt.
It ain't the cooker it's the cook. Great job!
Jim


----------



## Finney (Apr 23, 2005)

Good Job Cappie!  =D> 
If I would have been there... you probably could have come in seventh... I mean second... no... seventh...no... second...no...seventh. #-o


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 23, 2005)

Captain,

Congratulations on a great finish, you should be proud. I remember when I went to Nelsonville two years ago and the guy I went with had an FE100 pellet pooper and I had my WSM. These teams start pulling up with huge mobile Klose cookers, tandem cookers on enclosed trailers, and you think what the hell am I doing here. Way to hang in there, and you're right, it is the cook.

Any Seinfeld fans out there...did that guy in the pig suit make you think about the "Pig Man" episode with Kramer running all over the hospital looking for Pig Man.  LOL


----------



## DaleP (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice job Captain. Pics are great too.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I would have thought Greg and his BBQ4U would have sponsered the Capt; wouldn't you?



To be honest, I thought about offering Greg all the promotional space he wanted for free....he could have sent banners, t shirts, whatever, but I truly truly believed I would be in the last 3 places, and didn't want to embarrass this wonderful board!  


I am soooooo tired.  Again thanks to Jack W. ( who came from my old board to this site), Raine, JM, and all the others who have helped me not only with cooking but also understanding competitions over the years.
Jack told me that by being on boards like these, I had a leg up on many of the folks there who already had comp experience.

  I think that is true.   For all those considering,  go ahead and give it a go.  Ahough this wasn't a big competition, methinks the knowledge passed along here has allowed each of you to produce better q than you may think.  In other words, if I can do it, you can to!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks guys!  Here's 2 more pics Jack just emailed me....








[/url]



and me and my daughter accepting the ribbon...look at the smile on her face!  Dad gained some much needed cool points!    




[/img]


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 24, 2005)

Jim, you got to get yourself one of those cool hats those guys are wearing, very popular with the ladies!! :lmao: 

 Shriners correct?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 24, 2005)

Here are some pics that Jack sent me to help him post!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 24, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":y77br0cn]I would have thought Greg and his BBQ4U would have sponsered the Capt; wouldn't you?



To be honest, I thought about offering Greg all the promotional space he wanted for free....he could have sent banners, t shirts, whatever, but I truly truly believed I would be in the last 3 places, and didn't want to embarrass this wonderful board! [/quote:y77br0cn]

There is one very _*BIG *_problem with that...the promotion of the site is fine...the problem is that offerning shirts, making banners and the like cost $$$.  This is a _free _site and the only way I make any $$ is when somone buys a shirt or a hat from the store and the shirt or hat or whatever can't be the *SALE* item because then I don't make any $$ whatsoever!  I haven't covered the cost of the logo yet ($125) so making a promotional run isn't in the budget yet.    To date, I have made $20 on the sales of my clothes and hats and other goodies  .  However, you can make up signs like ScottyDaQ did and get the job done just fine :grin: , or, buy something to wear!!

Jim, you never would embarass this site by doing a comp with some BBQ-4-U garb on...I would be _*proud*_ of you if you came in first or last!! :!:  

If everyone is willing to pay, oh, let's say $20 joining fee, then perhaps we can do some public Relations stuff.  Anyone wanna pay??


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 24, 2005)

Jim only wears the Johnson apron when he has one of those hats on.  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll kick in twenty.  I might also buy a table tent for the front table with 
BBQ 4 U on it if I ever compete again, and suddenly, all my friend want to start a team!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 24, 2005)

6th place finish, first time out, yeah, I bet they want to start a team...you are high on the comp curve Cappy...watch out for the gravy train!! :!:


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats again Captain.  You held up to the test of the first comp.  Believe me I've seen em come and I've seen em go.  The weather predictions would have scared most away.  I'm glad the Margarita dance and a well said prayer to the BBQ gods kept the big storm south.  With your kind of dedication, I'll look forward to hearing your name called many times in the future.  It's a kick ain't it? 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2005)

nshaw65 said:
			
		

> Great Job Cappy. Are you going to share your secrets with us?



Not sure what my secrets were...

the things I give credit to the most were...

1. simplicity

2. understanding what the judges were looking for (thanks Jack)

3. lots of luck

4.  this message board.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> nshaw65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cappy, (5) give yourself some credit too!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 24, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1i9sguxf]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:1i9sguxf]

Not sure what my secrets were.

It was interesting.  The captain was the only guy with the guts to go out and do his thing on a WSM.  Last year at the same contest I met a guy who bought 3 Wal-Mart brand ECB's on the way there and cooked the contest.  he was putting them together while we were setting up.  He came in 3rd.  I was watching the Reno Rib off today and noticed that that same guy won the contest.  He was from VA.  He was a great guy,and an awesome cook. 

To reinforce...Its not the pit, It's the Pit Master.  I use a WSM for KCBS chicken, and cooking around the backyard.  I can't afford to fire up the big boys for a couple of racks of ribs or a butt or two.  Great little cooker.  I see them all the time in KCBS.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1onb1pxs][quote="Captain Morgan":1onb1pxs]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:1onb1pxs][/quote:1onb1pxs]

AMEN!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 24, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3a3br5ht][quote="Captain Morgan":3a3br5ht]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote:3a3br5ht][/quote:3a3br5ht]

Now I know there is no hope for me!


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 25, 2005)

Congrats from here as well Captain Morgan. I dream of doing half as well my first time out.


----------



## Finney (Apr 25, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [
> Jim, you never would embarass this site by doing a comp with some BBQ-4-U garb on...I would be _*proud*_ of you if you came in first or last!! :!:



I bet it would be a different story if it was me and Larry.  Well to be fair to you Rempe, Larry is embarassing.


----------



## Rob D. (Apr 25, 2005)

Congratulations Capt.!!  Spectacular showing for a comp. rookie....

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 25, 2005)

By the way, I just posted the results in the events section....well I can just hit paste here too...


Mrytle Beach BBQ Judging Results 2005

Smoke on the Beach

(April)


Name # Score 

Boggie's BBQ 928 46.41 
J T 's BBQ 939 45.46 
Firehouse 923 44.97 
Fatback & Pork Heads 933 44.87 
Dorchesters Shrine 921 43.95 
Capt Morgan 936 43.47 
Hog Tied 937 43.22 
Original Hog Wild 944 43.17 
R & R Cookers 929 42.48 
Omar Volunteers 918 42.45 
Wine Maker 931 42.36 
Lazy J 935 42.06 
Barr Farm 938 41.95 
Home Boyz 917 41.46 
Clyde's 916 41.40 
Hillbillies 930 40.68 
Swine Time 941 40.55 
Outhouse 2 919 40.15 
Deep Chatham 943 40.10 
The Underhogs 922 39.77 
Omar Belairs 924 39.43 
Sweet Revenge 920 39.42 
Confederate Cookers 942 39.40 
Fatback & Pork Heads 934 39.37 
Hillbilly Clan 82 925 39.30 
Pork Pedalers 927 39.18 
Master Smokers 945 37.72 
Crazy Dutchman 932 36.97 
Rocking Pig 940 35.97 
Omar 500's 926 35.10 
Grill Gone Wild 946 34.57 


Best Booth - Pedalers
Best T-Shirt - Pedalers

Anything But Pork
1st - Confederate Cookers
2nd - Barr Farm


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 28, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I achieved my goal of beating at least one team.  In fact, I beat 25 of them.  6th place, nice ribbon, and a two days stay at the fabulous ocean front Sea Mist Resort in Myrtle Beach (where I live, by the way).
> 
> I'd like to thank the Academy.
> 
> ...




Captain,

What advice did Jack W. give you?? 
 :night:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 28, 2005)

First he gave me lots of encouragement....I was pretty inimidated.

He told me what the judges wanted to see, and how important appearance is in the score.  He told me to make sure the judges could see bark and smoke ring on the meat.  So instead of chopping, I pulled my best pieces and didn't chop.  

  He knows almost everyone on the circuit in this area, and told me about most of the other teams.  Also, he's in the South Carolina bbq association,  which supplied the judges for the event.  He told me that the judges are becoming much much better at their job...they know what to look for now....so I didn't sauce, like some did...just a quick spray with my mop at the end.

 He also made a point for me to make sure my meat is as hot as possible
at turn in....I did the best I could.  Chopped cools quicker than pulled, so
maybe that helped too.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 28, 2005)

LOL.

I also did the famed Margharita keep the rain away dance.  Looked at the moon and stars.  Asked my buddy Henry to keep an eye out, especially for breakfast, which Henry does very well, and Cappy missed.  Added levity where it needed to be.  Cursed more than once, and I think I might have even scratched while my wife wasn't looking.  All of these attributes are necessary when doing any kind of overnight cooking, and a must in any competition situation.   :razz:  :razz: 


It really was Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Apr 28, 2005)

Jack,
Were you ever a judge at a cookoff held at the Piggly Wiggly in Florence? It would have been a couple of years ago. We entered only because the store had started carrying our sauce and they asked us if we were interested. Talk about country come to city. There we were with our little offset Brinkman surrounded by about 40 of the big rigs. We didn't place in the top three. Never got the final results, and at this point don't want to know. But there was a judge from Charleston who came by and gave us some good advise. It's a long shot but was wondering if it might have been you.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 28, 2005)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> Jack,
> Were you ever a judge at a cookoff held at the Piggly Wiggly in Florence? It would have been a couple of years ago. We entered only because the store had started carrying our sauce and they asked us if we were interested. Talk about country come to city. There we were with our little offset Brinkman surrounded by about 40 of the big rigs. We didn't place in the top three. Never got the final results, and at this point don't want to know. But there was a judge from Charleston who came by and gave us some good advise. It's a long shot but was wondering if it might have been you.




No Sir, that wasn't me.  I know of the cook off but have never been there.  I've found that the people in the BBQ circles are some of the nicest and "sharinest" people I've ever met.  Stories and advice are most prevelent at these events.    

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree with Jack's assessment wholeheartedly! BBQ folks are the best Jerry....THE BEST!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Apr 29, 2005)

The advise that day was GOLD, Woodman, GOLD!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 29, 2005)

oops, that one went right over my head!

"The sea was angry that day my friends...like an old man trying to
return soup at a deli."


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Ken P. said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mende's Jerry!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> Congrats.  Always makes the hard work worth it.  Looks like everyone had a great weekend.  Ritch



Ritch won't blow his own horn, but I will. His team was co-champion at the Bass Pro cook-off in Katy ,Texas last Saturday! Redneck Cooker was cooking with him! Also, Big Time, who is also cooking on a Gator Pit, took First in two categories in his FIRST COOK!!!! If he'd have placed in brisket, he'd have won! Good job to the Gator Pit Guys!!!! I was there. Alot of laughs and great knowlege passed around (not to mention Tequila!) Woody


----------



## Finney (May 1, 2005)

Way to go Ritch.  Toot your horn... get posting points. =D>


----------

